# Book for beginners?



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there a book for beginners that you guys would recommend? I was only able to find one post asking about the book from 2010.

Thanks.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

Being a rookie myself, I can say, without a doubt, yes. There are a plethora of books for us.
A lot will depend on what in particular you want to know. There are books on DCC. DC, Layouts, Scenery, Operations, and on and on.

I'd suggest you Google "Model Railroad Books". You'll find a title that looks like what you want to know.

There is a TON of free info here on the Wonderful Web World too. Google (or Bing) "Model Railroad". In fact, you're already on one of the better MRR sites. Start with the stickies, above. 

Hope this helps
TS


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

drabina said:


> Is there a book for beginners that you guys would recommend? I was only able to find one post asking about the book from 2010.
> 
> Thanks.



Better then a book, the internet,

http://www.thortrains.com/


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

Great resource. Thanks. I have already went thru number of pages on this website.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out the NMRA beginner guide ...

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/

Big menu of topics on the right ...

TJ


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

big ed said:


> http://www.thortrains.com/


Oh God, no. Just stick some track pieces together at random and you have something just like all the plans on that site. Studying the plans they have there will really not teach you anything.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cv_acr said:


> Oh God, no. Just stick some track pieces together at random and you have something just like all the plans on that site. Studying the plans they have there will really not teach you anything.


Well for the beginner especially pertaining to O...O/27 it has a lot more information then just track plans. 

I think that site is better then nothing, much better then the help you offered.
Which was nothing.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

It really depends on what you're after from the books. I'd pay a visit to the local public library, preferably in a larger town. Some books may be outdated, but you can get idea on scenery, layout building and many other aspects from them. There's a plethora of resources online, try using keywords to suit what you want, likely how you found us. That's how I got here 

Carl


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

I have picked up bunch of older magazines at the local train show. They have a lot of articles about modeling and layouts. This plus some of the web sites linked here should get me started.

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

Kwikster said:


> It really depends on what you're after from the books. I'd pay a visit to the local public library, preferably in a larger town. Some books may be outdated, but you can get idea on scenery, layout building and many other aspects from them. There's a plethora of resources online, try using keywords to suit what you want, likely how you found us. That's how I got here
> 
> Carl


This is great advice - a good library is an invaluable resource!
I've found that mainstream brick-and-mortar book stores, such as Barnes & Noble don't stock books on model railroading (other than magazines). I've had very good luck perusing the libraries in my area. 

Model railroading books should be in their own section in hobbies (625.19), but sometimes, they'll get lumped in with the books on prototype railroading (385.06). So if you don't find anything in one section, be sure to check the other.

Good luck!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good idea on libraries. The thought never even entered my mind.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i know this is not model trains but i get a lot of ideas from real trains. i get my books from second hand book stores. i guess i have 20 or so.


----------

